# Whopping Shopping Wispynooks!!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Hope I don't scare the ol' folks!










I think my mother hates me! Is anyone looking at me?










Remember the little kid with the beany hat and the twirly thing on the top in the cartoons....LOL










Chantel is laughing at me mom...I'm so embarrassed.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm not talking to anybody the rest of the night...










HA....you're turn Grace!










I think I'm feeling a little better. Take a look at Alfie...LOL










(snicker, snicker) He looks like a big yellow girl in a tu-tu!! 













_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Best dressed dogs for Halloween. They're going to bring a lot of smiles to people who really need them. Grace's outfit was perfect for her but one size too small so she is not in the photo.










Taffy, my outfit is prettier than yours is!










WHOA!! What is that!! I want one!










PetCo employee giving out lovin's and getting them back. They love to see the crew coming in.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A little damp coming in but Tractor Supply is worth getting a bit wet for!










OMG....look what mom found!! I always wanted to be a cowgirl!










The rain made freckles on my nose and made me look just like a country girl.










I like my hat...I think I'll keep it!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's Billy the Cowoodle Dude!










Everyone wants to be a country girl...










I think we found our calling. We're going to open a Cowoodle Dude Ranch!!










Tractor Supply Gal











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy picked a favorite toy...FLAT AND SQUEEKY!!










Yep...that's our booty....










Where's my John Deer?










Lovin's at the checkout. Oh, yeah...a little more to the left...that's it..right there!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Mr. jealous moves in for a bit of lovin' too.










HEY!! WAIT A MINUTE! WE'RE ALL TIRED. I want to share the new beds too....sniff. MOM, billy hogging everything!











Well...we sure did have a great time for a rainy day! We are never without something fun to do.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Clearly very well behaved dogs. To be in a busy place and dressed up like this and all at once is NOT an easy thing to accomplish. I am crossing fingers for a better Christmas picture in my house this year lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LMAO.. well, after Deb's great words to her pics, I don't know if I can live up to it!! I have tears in my eyes from laughing!!! And that is BAD cuz I was THERE!! Man, it is bad when you laugh at your "own joke". LOL

Here are some more pics....

Chantel, Grace and Alfie on their own. Deb had some of just Billy and Taffy but they didn't come out well... next time! And, yes, Alfie has a boo boo. Awww, poor boy. He cut his toe open while running outside last week. He got stitches (which being on the toe was not worth the cost as it didn't hold well) and when I say cost.. OUCH!!!!









Everyone waiting in the car for Taffy to be done with her fluffing up! Grace was wondering if it was her turn to drive! 









But, when she realized pics were being taken, well, just like any girl, she had to make sure her BEST side was being taken... "geesh, mom, what were you thinking of taking a pic of my butt end!!"









OHHHHHH, and it was Billy and Grace's 2nd Birthday also. Deb and I reminisced about their first birthday party last year.... when we got them a nice warm meatloaf from the deli, a cake for us and went to sit in the nursing home with our mom and celebrated their day with her! Our mom loved the dogs and she had a great time that day. Unknown to us, we would loose her two months later. 

In memory of our Mom, here is a pic of her on that memorable day helping us celebrate the dog's first birthday. We miss you VERY MUCH, Mom! sigh









sorry, put the same pic in twice.. just replaced it!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, the holloween costume trying on was fun... well, at least for Deb and I it was....lol.

Chantel looking sheik in her costume! It really looked good on her.









"Come on, Taffy, it's not all that bad!"
"Yeah, easy for you to say, you're not the one that looks like you were plucked out of the field! How come you get the cute one and I get THIS!"









Grace looked GREAT in her outfit, but I need to order a size larger for her.... she is in a scarecrow costume.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Last ones of a fun day for all!

Alfie, The Cool Dude!









Alfie and Grace showing off their new hats!


















And one of four of the crew in their hats. Billy was getting decked out in his. Grace's hat slipped down over her eyes so she was trying to look up from under the edge... lol.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

every photo of taffy is making my laugh. she really looks miserable and pouty. i swear it's just like a 5 year old kid!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Great photos! It looks like everyone enjoyed a rainy day outing. The first picture of all 5 is fabulous. I really like the way you set it up.
Billy in the black cowboy hat has got to be my favorite 
I really like cool Alfie as well.
Its wonderful to see such well socialized poodles enjoying their day.
Thanks for the Halloween costume laughs, they're sure to bring smiles!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What FUN photos! Truly a pleasure to peruse. Love the photos with the cowboy hats especially.They really accentuate the poodle profile and complement it. Never tire of your spoo adventures  ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I just want to take Grace home with me. She has the sweetest face!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

How fun! Love the pics. . . thanks for sharing! They all look most stunning in their costumes, but I have to say, Taffy totally cracks me up!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

As usual, you made a great photo journal of your day out. The dogs look fabulous and like they really enjoyed it. Poor Taffy the pumpkin. She rocks the cowboy hat!

Thanks for the adventure. I'm glad I didn't have to get sore feet and an empty wallet to enjoy it! I think they will do great on their CGC.

You really do take some amazing pictures. It inspires me! Your Mom is just precious. An angel with a front row seat.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm laughing and crying at the same time. What a great way to spend the day. They must be angels to be so good while trying on costumes amidst the hustle and bustle of Petco. All their adventures in stores and nursing homes and picnics and concerts and, and, and ...will surely aid their CGC tests. Love their cowboy look! Taffy definitely drew the short straw with her pumpkin costume! Oh well, Taffy, cheer up--you'll get the more dignified one next time. 

Love the photo of your mother enjoying the dogs. It's hard for me to believe but I lost mine 6 years ago, and I still miss her so much. Sweet memories.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a great time! I so enjoyed the photos of your very well behaved kids! I think when I die I want to come back as one of your poodles


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

The photos of Taffy in full sulk are hilarious. My sister had an Aussie bitch who would sulk like that if she didn't like a particular photo op (especially wearing something she didn't like). 

Poor Taffy. It doesn't help that her sister gets to be a sexy witch!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What awesome photos! Boy, you guys must cause a lot of excitement wherever you go with this number of Spoos! I wish I could be one of the heads being turned because of your kids!! Thank you for sharing these and making me smile big on a Saturday morning!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

jester's mom said:


>



Chantal looks soooo BEAUTIFUL in this pic! Love her sweet soft expression, the costum really brings out her light face.

Both your crews are V.S.P. (Very. Spoiled. Pups.) LOL!

I enjoyed looking at all the pictures, love both your threads, poodles and pawtography!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't Chantal's head stunning? I love that girl!!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Such a lovely picture of the crew together! They sit so beautifully!*



spoospirit said:


> OMG....look what mom found!! I always wanted to be a cowgirl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OMG love the water freckles on her nose, it is true it makes her look like a country gal! Rayah had a few of those "freckles" on her nose the other day on our walk! *



spoospirit said:


> _
> I think we found our calling. We're going to open a Cowoodle Dude Ranch!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
He he he, that sounds like a perfect idea! They look they part sooo well! Love them in their country hats!*


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> In memory of our Mom, here is a pic of her on that memorable day helping us celebrate the dog's first birthday. We miss you VERY MUCH, Mom! sigh


A picture is worth a thousand words. I'm certain your mom is watching over both of you and your furkids...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, that does it! I'm canceling our cable subscription right now and just staying on the Poodle Forum to see your photos. They are so amazing! And, as soon as I finish typing this, I'm jumping in my car and driving up to kiss Alfie's injured paw better! WHAT HAPPENED?? HOW? WHEN?! I love all the spoos but you know Alfie just sends me over the moon. (I guess I look at him as a big "Chagall"!) I'm sorry to hear he got a boo-boo. I see, however, in your "poodle league," you play injured! 

I cannot imagine a more fun, loving, joy-giving pack of poodles. The photo of your mom really touched me. Reminds me of when my own dear mom, sick and wheelchair bound herself, would reach our her shaky hand (she had Parkinson's) to stroke my former dog, who's no doubt by her side now up above the clouds. I am a major fan of your photos and your poodles, the whole lovely lot of them. If Alfie needs a change of scene to recover, he's got an open invitation here with me.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those pics are amazing. They were my laugh for the day. You do get wonderful pics of your crew and I loved all your comments!!!


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed all the photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these magnificent photos  They really made me smile. Chantel looks beyond gorgeous in these pics, don't know what it is, but she is shining! Love love love the cowboy hats. I want to get one of those suave ones Billy has on for Desmond.  He looks so handsome! 

I bet you guys are practically an event at your pet stores! I mean, my ONE poodle gets all sorts of lovin' every time we go in, let alone a whole crew!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

artsycourtneysue said:


> I just want to take Grace home with me. She has the sweetest face!


LOL.. Grace thanks you for the compliment! Yes, I think she has a sweet face also.. goes with her super sweet personality. But, I'm afraid she is pretty attached to her "mom", I asked her if she wanted to go to your house and she said "no". 



BFF said:


> Your Mom is just precious. An angel with a front row seat.


Thank you!!! Yes, we know she is up there watching us and definitely has a front row seat. Our Mom was the epitome of a true Lady! She was very special.



amerique2 said:


> I'm laughing and crying at the same time. What a great way to spend the day. They must be angels to be so good while trying on costumes amidst the hustle and bustle of Petco. All their adventures in stores and nursing homes and picnics and concerts and, and, and ...will surely aid their CGC tests. Love their cowboy look! Taffy definitely drew the short straw with her pumpkin costume! Oh well, Taffy, cheer up--you'll get the more dignified one next time.
> 
> Love the photo of your mother enjoying the dogs. It's hard for me to believe but I lost mine 6 years ago, and I still miss her so much. Sweet memories.


These poodles are so great. We have been doing this since they were each pups and they take it as part of life now. They are so well behaved! People are always making remarks to us when we are out on how well behaved they are. Patience and consistent training goes a loonng way...lol.

I am sorry about your loss of your Mom, also. Mom's are always and forever your Moms and that love is not like any love in our lives! God Bless all Moms out there, all your Moms. If your Mom is still living, don't forget to tell them you love them, don't forget to give them hugs, make all the memories you can because all of these will be with you when it is time for your Mom to leave you. 



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What awesome photos! Boy, you guys must cause a lot of excitement wherever you go with this number of Spoos! I wish I could be one of the heads being turned because of your kids!! Thank you for sharing these and making me smile big on a Saturday morning!


Always happy to share smiles! That is what makes Deb and I most happy in life, giving others pleasure and bringing smiles to their faces.  



Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Chantal looks soooo BEAUTIFUL in this pic! Love her sweet soft expression, the costum really brings out her light face.
> 
> Both your crews are V.S.P. (Very. Spoiled. Pups.) LOL!
> 
> I enjoyed looking at all the pictures, love both your threads, poodles and pawtography!


LOL...LOL! Love the V.S.P., will have to remember that one. Yeah, they are spoiled, but in a good way. They have fun in life with us, but have to behave proper. Deb and I both thought that that costume sooo suited Chantel.... funny to have an outfit on a dog that makes the dog look so human.



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Isn't Chantal's head stunning? I love that girl!!!


You do??? I had NO idea!! LOL LOL Yeah, I know, you'd take her home if I told you I was looking for a home for her. LOL



Chagall's mom said:


> Well, that does it! I'm canceling our cable subscription right now and just staying on the Poodle Forum to see your photos. They are so amazing! And, as soon as I finish typing this, I'm jumping in my car and driving up to kiss Alfie's injured paw better! WHAT HAPPENED?? HOW? WHEN?! I love all the spoos but you know Alfie just sends me over the moon. (I guess I look at him as a big "Chagall"!) I'm sorry to hear he got a boo-boo. I see, however, in your "poodle league," you play injured!
> 
> I cannot imagine a more fun, loving, joy-giving pack of poodles. The photo of your mom really touched me. Reminds me of when my own dear mom, sick and wheelchair bound herself, would reach our her shaky hand (she had Parkinson's) to stroke my former dog, who's no doubt by her side now up above the clouds. I am a major fan of your photos and your poodles, the whole lovely lot of them. If Alfie needs a change of scene to recover, he's got an open invitation here with me.


Ahhh, yeah, your Mom sounds like she was just like ours. I am sorry your Mom had Parkinson's, that had to be VERY hard for you to watch her go through that. 

Thank you for your concern over Alfie's boo boo and your offer to let him go there to "get better" LOL, but I think he will just have to tuff it out here while he heals.. I am sooo mean!  I was at work a week ago Wednesday, my husband let Alfie go out with him while he did some work outside and Alfie was running in the field and came back with a gash in his toe. Laid back a flap of skin. He doesn't know how or where Alfie did it. I took him to the vet on Thursday for stitches (I don't get home till 10 p.m. from work) and he got about 7 stitches. He is going to have a bit of a scar when it is healed, but not much I can do about it, the toe flexes (obviously).

We are so glad we could bring smiles to all of you, glad you all enjoyed the pics and dialogue with them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Thanks for sharing these magnificent photos  They really made me smile. Chantel looks beyond gorgeous in these pics, don't know what it is, but she is shining! Love love love the cowboy hats. I want to get one of those suave ones Billy has on for Desmond.  He looks so handsome!
> 
> I bet you guys are practically an event at your pet stores! I mean, my ONE poodle gets all sorts of lovin' every time we go in, let alone a whole crew!!


_Thanks. It is pure pleasure for us to share with those around us and with our friends here on Poodle Forum. 

Yes, we are an 'event' as you say! LOL We have a following now at both stores. People actually look for us each week. We put on quite the show at Tractor Supply with the cowboy hat fittings!! We found out that a couple of people in the audience were actually people who follow us at PetCo but just happened to catch up with us at Tractor Supply this time. It was a pleasant surprise to realize that there are people actually following us!! 

We get mobbed sometimes where people are all around us and the dogs and petting them and children lying on them and it is exiting and exhausting all at the same time. The spoos suck it up like it's their due. Billy gets very disappointed if someone walks by and doesn't stop to make a fuss over him....he's such an affection hog!

CGC is being offered at the November show up here. We are hoping to walk out with a CGC on each one of them. I am pretty excited about going for it. I want to be able to go to more places with them where the certificate is required.

Tonight, we went to the Home Depot parking lot to work them for their disciplines with vehicles and people going in and out and folks stopping to oggle them and dogs barking from other parked vehicles. It was a challenging situation but they all did very good. We had very little problem with distraction. People were getting out of their vehicles and watching us work them in obedience and conformation work with big smiles on their faces. We were quite proud of them!
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you guys have such great dogs and pictures! they are so well trained to pose etc - I love seeing them! thanks so much!! I wish I culd take pics like that!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Love your pix!


----------

